# Expobar Offer for Forum Members.....



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We are delighted to offer a* FORUM SPECIAL* on Expobar Leva Machines

Expobar Offce Leva 1 Boiler RRP£1299 + VAT Our Website Price £899 + VAT Forum Price *£869.99 + VAT*

Expobar Office Leva 2 Boiler RRP£1499 + VAT Our Website Price £1099 + VAT Forum Price *£1069 + VAT*

We have few in stock, get in touch via forum, PM

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/coffee%20machines/expobar


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

So that's the same two boiler model as this

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/espresso-machines/dual-boiler/expobar-leva-dual-boiler-coffee-machine.html

which is £1099 *including* vat?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Please let Coffee Omega respond before posting


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Prices fluuctuate between dealers, only info we Forget to include Is our free beans and bsrista kit that cômes with the machines.

I shall bring this to our MD's attention


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Bella Barista's price has been £1099 including vat for over two years.

Frankly, I can't see why anybody would want to pay you £214 over the odds, can you?


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

You Have missed the point here......

The price includes 6kgs of our specilaity coffee beans + cleaning material worth £100 + brushes, tamper Matt, etc all adds yo to o ver £250.

Hope this helps


----------

